# Nail art of the day October 22 - tuxedos!



## kayleigh83 (Oct 22, 2011)

Love how these turned out! Going to a black tie themed party tonight (not an actual black tie _event,_ just a regular party with kind of a black tie "costume" theme) and this is my spin on it!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## divadoll (Oct 26, 2011)

LOL!  Little tuxedos!  Thats so cute.


----------



## Ms-Jelena (Oct 26, 2011)

Soooo cute - I love it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Bonnie Krupa (Oct 26, 2011)

omg sooo cute!


----------



## beautybesties (Oct 27, 2011)

clever!


----------



## JaneoftheJungle (Nov 5, 2011)

Especially love the thumb; an entire mani like that could look sweet by itself for the right event. Nice job!


----------



## william55623 (Nov 5, 2011)

OH, it`s artwork~


----------



## katana (Nov 6, 2011)

Very cute mani! I love it!


----------



## 13Bluestar97 (Nov 6, 2011)

It'a adorable!!


----------



## sharonwills (Nov 10, 2011)

Wow really very cute!


----------



## DreamWarrior (Nov 10, 2011)

Nice!! I like it!


----------



## Geek2 (Nov 11, 2011)

so cute! I love em!


----------

